# installation Windows 7 sur OS X Mavericks



## franckb74 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Book Pro et j'ai installé dernièrement OS X Mavericks ensuite j'ai essayé d'installer Windows 7 via BootCamp 5.1 mais je n'ai pu télécharger au préalable le logiciel de prise en charge de Boot camp dans cette version
J'ai tout de même essayer d'installer Windows 7 en suivant l'assistant de Boot camp 
Et de qui devait arriva lorsque je suis sous Windows 7 il ne reconnait pas le clic droit de la souris, pas de son, etc...
Comment puis-je faire à ce stade ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## edd72 (29 Octobre 2013)

Lancer l'Assistant BC sous OSX et récupérer le logiciel de prise en charge.


----------



## minischwarz (16 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Bon ça y est j'ai voulu franchir le pas d'installer Windows sur mon i mac, surtout pour jouer au jeux en ligne. 
Mais a priori,depuis la MAJ Maverick, même en passant par "l'assitant Boot Camp" sur mon i Mac, ça ne marche pas.
 Il accepte ma USB formaté en FAT, me dit que mon Mac ne supporte que Windows 7,
me dit de continuer, télécharge pendant 10 secondes et ce message apparait : "impossible d'installer ce logiciel car il n'est pas disponible actuellement depuis le serveur de mise a jour de logiciels ".
Ma question est donc la suivante : Est ce qu'il faut être patient car c'est en cour sur Maverick ? Ou alors y a t il une autre méthode pour faire tourner Windows sur mon i Mac?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses:


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2013)

minischwarz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Bon ça y est j'ai voulu franchir le pas d'installer Windows sur mon i mac, surtout pour jouer au jeux en ligne.
> Mais a priori,depuis la MAJ Maverick, même en passant par "l'assitant Boot Camp" sur mon i Mac, ça ne marche pas.
> Il accepte ma USB formaté en FAT, me dit que mon Mac ne supporte que Windows 7,
> ...



Et pourquoi tu es venu te greffer dans un message ou ton problème n'est pas le même ?


----------



## minischwarz (16 Novembre 2013)

Salut a toi.
Ben mon problème concerne bien l'intitulé du topic : "installation Windows 7 sur OS X Mavericks" , non ?:rateau:
Je suis en train de fouiller sur le forum en ce moment,mais si tu as un lien ou on en parle encore mieux, je suis preneur .


----------



## edd72 (16 Novembre 2013)

Le problème semble bien le même: récupérer les drivers Windows BC depuis l'Assistant BC.

Cela s'est déjà produit pas le passé (Lion, ML), une solution était de mettre son OSX en anglais avant avant le lancer de l'Assistant BC.


----------



## minischwarz (17 Novembre 2013)

ok merci je vais essayer,je sais pas trop comment on le met en Anglais mais je présume que je trouverai ça dans mes paramètres.Je vous tiens au courant..


----------



## minischwarz (19 Novembre 2013)

Bon rien y fait ,je pense qu'il n'existe pas encore de MAJ de boot camp depuis le nouveau OS Maverick.Si quelqu'un d'autres a une solution je suis preneur.J'ai télécharger CrossOver V13 qui marche très bien pour jouer a des jeux Windows mais qui est gratuit seulement 14 jours. Voilà merci d'avance pour des News.


----------



## maurice.g (13 Mars 2014)

minischwarz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Bon ça y est j'ai voulu franchir le pas d'installer Windows sur mon i mac, surtout pour jouer au jeux en ligne.
> Mais a priori,depuis la MAJ Maverick, même en passant par "l'assitant Boot Camp" sur mon i Mac, ça ne marche pas.
> Il accepte ma USB formaté en FAT, me dit que mon Mac ne supporte que Windows 7,
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
j'ai exactement ce problème. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ou est-il impossible actuellement d'installer Windows 7 sur les Imac ?
Bonne journée.


----------



## Nolsen (14 Mars 2014)

Bonjour

Je n'y arrive pas non plus.

Par contre, j'ai pu l'installer sur Parallels sans problème.


Bye


----------



## maurice.g (14 Mars 2014)

Nolsen a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je n'y arrive pas non plus.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de solution, personne ne répond.C'est quoi Parallels ? Ça remplace Boot Camp ?
Bonne journée.


----------



## Moontyx (16 Mars 2014)

maurice.g a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de solution, personne ne répond.C'est quoi Parallels ? Ça remplace Boot Camp ?
> Bonne journée.



ExÃ©cuter Windows sur Mac avec Parallels Desktop 9 pour Mac â Parallels - Parallels oui et non


----------



## edd72 (16 Mars 2014)

maurice.g a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai exactement ce problème. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ou est-il impossible actuellement d'installer Windows 7 sur les Imac ?
> Bonne journée.



Suffit de ne pas cocher le téléchargements des drivers, d'installer Windows, et de récupérer les drivers utlérieurement en lien direct sur le site d'apple.

BC4 (sans doute ce qu'il te faut car tu indiques que ta machine ne supporte pas W8)
Boot Camp Support Software 4.0.4255

BC5
Boot Camp Support Software 5.0.5033


----------



## tonrain (19 Mars 2014)

Son Mac ne supporte pas Windows 7 et non Windows 8, edd72...


----------



## edd72 (19 Mars 2014)

kignon a dit:


> Son Mac ne supporte pas Windows 7 et non Windows 8, edd72...



C'est à dire? (je ne comprend pas le sens de cette phrase)

De quel modèle de Mac s'agit-il? 
S'il supporte Mavericks, il supporte à minima W7.


----------



## maurice.g (19 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, Ne vous disputez pas, tous les détails de mon problème sont dans mon premier post et je n'ai toujours pas de solution.
Merci à ceux qui voudront bien m'éclairer.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Moontyx (19 Mars 2014)

maurice.g a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, Ne vous disputez pas, tous les détails de mon problème sont dans mon premier post et je n'ai toujours pas de solution.
> Merci à ceux qui voudront bien m'éclairer.
> Bonne soirée.



Etant donné que ton premier post c'est ça : 
" Bonjour,
il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de solution, personne ne répond.C'est quoi Parallels ? Ça remplace Boot Camp ?
Bonne journée."

La base serait déjà de dire quel machine tu as (modèle, année) sous quel version d'Os X, la version de ton bootcamp...

Quand on parle technique on en parle jusqu'au bout.

Sinon, pour choper des infos tel que la virtualisation, tu as google ou Wiki


----------



## maurice.g (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Je colle la copie de mon premier post :

"Citation:
Envoyé par minischwarz  Voir le message
Bonjour à tous.
Bon ça y est j'ai voulu franchir le pas d'installer Windows sur mon i mac, surtout pour jouer au jeux en ligne. 
Mais a priori,depuis la MAJ Maverick, même en passant par "l'assitant Boot Camp" sur mon i Mac, ça ne marche pas.
Il accepte ma USB formaté en FAT, me dit que mon Mac ne supporte que Windows 7,
me dit de continuer, télécharge pendant 10 secondes et ce message apparait : "impossible d'installer ce logiciel car il n'est pas disponible actuellement depuis le serveur de mise a jour de logiciels ".
Ma question est donc la suivante : Est ce qu'il faut être patient car c'est en cour sur Maverick ? Ou alors y a t il une autre méthode pour faire tourner Windows sur mon i Mac?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses: 

Mon post :
Bonjour à tous,
j'ai exactement ce problème. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ou est-il impossible actuellement d'installer Windows 7 sur les Imac ?
Bonne journée."
Je ne sais pas ce que je peux ajouter comme précision afin que vous puissiez m'aider.
Je suis preneur de tout.
Bonne après midi.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2014)

maurice.g a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je colle la copie de mon premier post :
> 
> "Citation:
> ...


Et encore une fois, quel est ton matériel, OS X, version de Boot Camp, etc..


----------



## maurice.g (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Mon matériel :
Imac 20 pouces mi-2007
OS X version 10.9.2
Processeur : 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire : 2 Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Graphisme : ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256 Mo

Mes logiciels :
Boot Camp 5.1.0
Version de Windows que je désire installer : Vista 7

Voilà pour les précisions matérielles.

Je rappelle mon problème :
J'avais Windows Vista sur mon Mac. J'ai installé Maverick et cette version de Windows ne fonctionnait plus. Je me suis procuré Windows 7.
Je lance Boot Camp, ma clé USB formaté en FAT est acceptée, on me dit que mon Mac ne supporte que Windows 7, et de continuer, télécharge pendant 10 secondes et ce message apparait : "impossible d'installer ce logiciel car il n'est pas disponible actuellement depuis le serveur de mise a jour de logiciels ".
Que faire ? merci à tous et bonne journée.


----------



## edd72 (21 Mars 2014)

Donc ta machine supporte (cf. https://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR) avec BC4 Windows 7 32bits.

Pour les drivers BC sous Windows, ne les télécharges pas avec l'Assistant BC sous OSX (décoche la case) et récupère les ici: Boot Camp Support Software 4.0.4255


----------



## maurice.g (21 Mars 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Donc ta machine supporte (cf. https://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR) avec BC4 Windows 7 32bits.
> 
> Pour les drivers BC sous Windows, ne les télécharges pas avec l'Assistant BC sous OSX (décoche la case) et récupère les ici: Boot Camp Support Software 4.0.4255



Merci, je vais essayer tout ça mais j'ai windows 7 *64* bits. J'espère que ça va marcher quand même. 
Bonne soirée et bon week end.


----------



## edd72 (21 Mars 2014)

Non, ça ne marchera pas (cf. le lien vers la page dans mon post précédent)


----------

